# Above Ground Hungi Made In A 50l Keg



## ledgenko (31/1/12)

Hey ... I have been challenged by a Kiwi mate of my wires to build a Hungi (hope spelling is ok) ... above ground .. using a keg ... I know it can be done .. I have seen it before ... bt I never paid any attention to the set up ... has anyone built one and could provide me with some pics on how to replicate it ?? I am uber keen to try it .. and happen to have a spare keg ... 

Once I get it going I will def do a "this is how I did it" linky for all the quiet peeps out there who are just simply bored and want to built something ... 

Matt


----------



## danbeer (31/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Hey ... I have been challenged by a Kiwi mate of my wires to build a Hungi (hope spelling is ok) ... above ground .. using a keg ... I know it can be done .. I have seen it before ... bt I never paid any attention to the set up ... has anyone built one and could provide me with some pics on how to replicate it ?? I am uber keen to try it .. and happen to have a spare keg ...
> 
> Once I get it going I will def do a "this is how I did it" linky for all the quiet peeps out there who are just simply bored and want to built something ...
> 
> Matt




Have a look at these:

http://www.multikaicooker.co.nz/products-range.html






looks an awful lot like a big steamer... Should be pretty easy to make one.


----------



## yardy (31/1/12)

Keg Hangi Basket
A standard 50 ltr keg fits two baskets 370mm diameter x 160mm high They have 40mm legs and stack together Made from nickel plated mild steel for food safety




Stainless Steel Keg Skirt
Designed for the keg to sit on to allow space for the burner Made from 1.5mm T304 stainless steel sheet and 8mm stainless steel round bar 95mm high x 350mm id wide




some stuff from this site http://www.specialwire.co.nz/hangi_baskets_site_info.html

google _umu_ also, i built one for a bloke a few years ago, the keg was split horizontally and hinged, some 1" sq ss mesh welded about 75mm up from the bottom and a ball valve fitted in the end, the leg of lamb, pork.. whatever is placed in a pillow case and about 2 inches of water in the umu/keg, herbs are added to the water and then heat applied via a burner underneath, slow heat for whatever time (can't remember) and then towards the end you drain the water and some of the herbs are left in the bottom of the umu/keg, these add a little smokiness to the meat at the end, watch the heat at this point.
The leg of lamb he cooked in it was amazing :icon_drool2: 

btw, the baskets might create some excitement among that biab crowd...

Yard


----------



## ledgenko (1/2/12)

Yardy ... love your work !!!! 

Cheers Mate ...


Matt


----------



## yardy (14/2/12)

built it yet ?


----------

